# FNRttC PROVISIONAL 2012 dates



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2011)

http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/p/provisional-2012-dates.html 

still subject to me being allowed back in the house...........


----------



## martint235 (12 Sep 2011)

Ooh looks good to me!!! 

I'd better start organising passes for the ones that are within the same month!!!


----------



## StuAff (12 Sep 2011)

Nicely timed there, just got my leave form for 2012-13 today.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Sep 2011)

dates for Fridays HPCJoG please?

or can I not see wood for trees?


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2011)

GregCollins said:


> dates for Fridays HPCJoG please?
> 
> or can I not see wood for trees?


It's either HPCJoG or Barcelona and the Cote d'Azur

I'm going to come to a decision after our recce ride next month, although I'll need Frank to 'buff up' the programme a bit, because I know nothing about camping (memo to self - must e-mail Frank)

I know that either way some people are going to be disappointed, but if I decide early then there is at least the possibility of people finding an alternative.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2011)

StuAff said:


> Nicely timed there, just got my leave form for 2012-13 today.


well, give it a bit of time if you can - people might have other ideas. Some might want the Southend ride moved to April 5th, or the Whitstable ride moved to August 24th. June 1st and June the 8th are either side of a two day holiday for Her Maj's Jubbly or some such


----------



## funnymummy (12 Sep 2011)

Whoooo looks good to me too 
I'm defo in for the Brighton rides, and as many of the other South Coast ones as I can arrange bubba-sitting for.
My birthday April 28th, so might even be able to wangle the York ride as a 'present'


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> It's either HPCJoG or Barcelona and the Cote d'Azur
> 
> _I know that either way some people are going to be disappointed_, but if I decide early then there is at least the possibility of people finding an alternative.



but either way some people are going to have a great time!


----------



## StuAff (12 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> well, give it a bit of time if you can - people might have other ideas. Some might want the Southend ride moved to April 5th, or the Whitstable ride moved to August 24th. June 1st and June the 8th are either side of a two day holiday for Her Maj's Jubbly or some such




Will do, doesn't have to be handed in for a few weeks.

RE Barcelona/JOG...my preference for multiple reasons remains for the latter, but I could be tempted by the former as well, providing there are decent arrangements for getting the bikes there and back. I'd be more than happy to chip in for a van & driver if it meant I could bring a proper bike box & not have to lug everything on my back for a week, or worry that I'm going to pick up a busted frame from a luggage carousel.


----------



## StuAff (12 Sep 2011)

GregCollins said:


> but either way some people are going to have a great time!



That too!


----------



## Becs (12 Sep 2011)

now I have a deadline for submitting my PhD thesis - at least the day before the barcelona/john o groats ride


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> now I have a deadline for submitting my PhD thesis - at least the day before the barcelona/john o groats ride


ah - if we go to JOG it will be 16th to 22nd June - and you can leave your lights behind. (St. Magnus Festival 22nd to 27th of June)


----------



## Becs (12 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> ah - if we go to JOG it will be 16th to 22nd June - and you can leave your lights behind. (St. Magnus Festival 22nd to 27th of June)



ah ok. Although also good. Finish lab work by 15th June. Write up by Barcelona. Start new job 1st October - perfect!


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2011)

StuAff said:


> Will do, doesn't have to be handed in for a few weeks.
> 
> RE Barcelona/JOG...my preference for multiple reasons remains for the latter, but I could be tempted by the former as well, providing there are decent arrangements for getting the bikes there and back. I'd be more than happy to chip in for a van & driver if it meant I could bring a proper bike box & not have to lug everything on my back for a week, or worry that I'm going to pick up a busted frame from a luggage carousel.


you're absolutely right. Getting support would be fantastic - but we'd need at least eight people in a minibus with some seats taken out to make it work. 

Part of the calculation is using small airports - Prat in Barcelona is mega, but Nice and London City are diddly. We're taking the bikes over in cardboard boxes, dumping the boxes and then looking for packaging in Nice.


----------



## rb58 (12 Sep 2011)

martint235 said:


> Ooh looks good to me!!!
> 
> I'd better start organising passes for the ones that are within the same month!!!



Likewise.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1541077"]
Your local Halfords are good for this. Not only boxes, but frame wrapping as well. It's what I used to pack my bike when I flew from Inverness to Luton after I LEJOGed.
[/quote]thanks, Lee!


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2011)

Southend going to 5th April


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Sep 2011)




----------



## wanda2010 (13 Sep 2011)

This thread has lightened my mood. Cycling in Barca - yahoo!!! One of my dreams come true  

_Rushes off to put dates in personal and work diaries._


----------



## Aperitif (13 Sep 2011)

wanda2010 said:


> This thread has lightened my mood. Cycling in Barca - yahoo!!! One of my dreams come true
> 
> _Rushes off to put dates in personal and work diaries._



It's not only footballer's shins that get a kick out of Barcelona then!
An exhaustive list already. NCP. PBP, FCB,AKA, HMP, LEL, CTC, FNRttC LTD, &+1...phew! Stuaff's leave allocation sheet is rammed already. (Don't forget to pencil in a couple of weeks when your Viner has to 'pop back' to Italy Stu )
I'll try for some of these rides if I can.


----------



## wanda2010 (13 Sep 2011)

Must post CTC membership fees too.............


----------



## velovoice (13 Sep 2011)

Wow, this is a terrific line-up!!
I'm so excited I've put ALL the dates -- even the Super Speedies! -- into my diary! 

After 6 days of knee agony brought on by standing 3 hours for a gig at the Jazz Cafe last Wednesday, I am itching to be cycle commuting again tomorrow... and all this FNRttC talk has got me all 'jazzed' up for that!

I'm still hankering after the LEL in 2013 (i.e. it may be a pipe dream but I haven't given up on it yet)... in which case a multi-day trip with high mileage would be useful training. Don't have a strong preference whether I do the HPCJOG or Barcelona tour -- either one will be great!! -- though I'm really wanting to go 'home' to see my parents in Oregon next summer (it's their 60th wedding anniversary for one thing) so the Barca dates are marginally more attractive/viable. 

Anyway. Hope everyone's out there on their bikes enjoying this sunshine while it lasts.


----------



## StuAff (13 Sep 2011)

Aperitif said:


> It's not only footballer's shins that get a kick out of Barcelona then!
> An exhaustive list already. NCP. PBP, FCB,AKA, HMP, LEL, CTC, FNRttC LTD, &+1...phew! Stuaff's leave allocation sheet is rammed already. (Don't forget to pencil in a couple of weeks when your Viner has to 'pop back' to Italy Stu )
> I'll try for some of these rides if I can.



 Let's just hope it's sorted properly now, OK?


----------



## style over speed (13 Sep 2011)

How fast is super speedy?


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Sep 2011)

style over speed said:


> How fast is super speedy?


fast enough to have two capital S's. Count 'em!


----------



## StuAff (13 Sep 2011)

style over speed said:


> How fast is super speedy?



Last year, the Harwich ride got there just after 8, rolling average of 13 mph or so (as per the thread for this year's, this message will self-destruct  ).


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Sep 2011)

last year we did 65 miles to an unidentified place that I'm not going to tell you about in five and a half hours and that included going through eighteen miles of East London and a couple of miles of Brentwood and a half hour stop in the 24 hour Tesco in Maldon. So, on the open road we were doing 17.


----------



## StuartG (14 Sep 2011)

As someone used to 12 mph - the great crowd and the superb route was enough to sweep me along comfortably. The only issue was sand in the cleats. A stick was needed. I recommend this @£1.57:


----------



## User10571 (7 Oct 2011)

Word has reached me that the recce from Barcelona to Nice has just arrived at it's destination!!! Yay!


----------



## mmmmartin (7 Oct 2011)

User10571 said:


> Word has reached me that the recce from Barcelona to Nice has just arrived at its destination!!! Yay!


So we know he's alive. Which means the route can be ridden. Which means we may be repeating it next September.


----------



## User10571 (7 Oct 2011)

martinbrice said:


> So we know he's alive.



They're both alive - 'twas Susie who sent me a text!


----------



## StuartG (7 Oct 2011)

Which means Del must now be sporting at least a couple of panniers of Susie's shopping. And not all from Decathalon ... or has she succumbed to this biking thing?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Oct 2011)

User10571 said:


> They're both alive - 'twas Susie who sent me a text!




Text? Duh!! Those with Facebook had full updates with pictures...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Oct 2011)

User10571 said:


> Word has reached me that the recce from Barcelona to Nice has just arrived at it's destination!!! Yay!



Been following it on Facebook. A sweeping tale of high hopes and saddle sores.


----------



## User10571 (7 Oct 2011)

Not everyone does the face-ache thing


----------



## martint235 (7 Oct 2011)

User10571 said:


> Not everyone does the face-ache thing






1541101 said:


> Quite



Some of us have even made the break and given it up. Very liberating, I'm thinking of setting up an FA support group


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Oct 2011)

martint235 said:


> Some of us have even made the break and given it up. Very liberating, I'm thinking of setting up an FA support group



I dropped twitter. Bookface has its endearing points....


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Oct 2011)

we are back in dear old Blighty, and pondering.....

Susie was heroic, but sometimes heroics were needed. I think that the expedition was a mite misconceived, and for the following reasons.....

- I underestimated the traffic levels, and by quite a way. The N-roads that ran parallel to the spanish C-roads were full of trucks - driven, it must be said, with consideration, but, nonetheless, awful big. Some of the french D-roads were horrendously busy, and the tarmac was variable. 

- our stopovers were delightful. Badalona, Gerona, Perpignan, Agde, Arles, Brignoles and Cagnes were sweet, but on the french side of the border it has to be said that the nice towns were surrounded by.....crap. The road from Boulou to Perpignan wasn't just busy - the view either side was horrible. 

We faced unseasonable heat - the temperature reached 33degC, and it might be that May would have been a better bet, but the basic question is - do the really nice bits make the grungy bits worthwhile? I'm not convinced they do.


----------



## mistral (8 Oct 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> we are back in dear old Blighty, and pondering.....
> 
> Susie was heroic, but sometimes heroics were needed. I think that the expedition was a mite misconceived, and for the following reasons.....
> 
> ...


Sounds like quite an ordeal, hope Susie was able to enjoy the bits in between the hard slog, and you of course!


----------



## ianmac62 (8 Oct 2011)

Don't know if you flew home from Nice too. I did at the end of September (Easyjet Nice to Luton) after cycling from Caen. Just popped bike into plastic bag without any packaging and trusted to French baggage handlers' respect for velo culture. It worked - and I wheeled the bike through Luton Airport afterwards.

The problem, however, is the months of worry. Flight booked nine months earlier and hardly a day passed without me thinking, "Am I doing the right thing?"

So, for future adventures, I'm seriously considering alternatives to air travel.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Oct 2011)

I had no problem with the packaging from Nice. I bought a swimming pool cover from a hardware store in Cagnes, along with some gaffer tape. Reversed the pedals, left the handlebars as they were, and shrouded them in blue plastic. It helped that we flew in to London City, which is even smaller than Luton - the baggage handlers pulled the bikes out of the plane and carried them to the baggage hall, which is about the size of a large scout hut.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Oct 2011)

mistral said:


> Sounds like quite an ordeal, hope Susie was able to enjoy the bits in between the hard slog, and you of course!


there were good times, and there was a sense of accomplishment. I think I let her down, though.


----------



## mistral (8 Oct 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> there were good times, and there was a sense of accomplishment. *I think I let her down, though*.


That's difficult to believe, but it's a shame that it didn't turn out as you'd hoped. I'm sure Susie will give us a full and frank report over a few beers. I suppose the air was a blue as the sky much of the time!


----------



## StuAff (8 Oct 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> there were good times, and there was a sense of accomplishment. I think I let her down, though.



Judging by her Facebook postings, you did her proud. You were sadly unable to predict headwinds, traffic levels & the heat. But who would? Don't be too hard on yourself.
HPCJoG it is then?


----------



## mmmmartin (8 Oct 2011)

paris roscoff?st malo calais?avignon nice?as long as it is Friday Night peeps I'm in.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Oct 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> there were good times, and there was a sense of accomplishment. *I think I let her down, though.*



the impression given by her frank and forthright facebook postings was quite the reverse. especially in the aftermath of the dog.


----------



## TimO (19 Oct 2011)

style over speed said:


> How fast is super speedy?



I think this year we did closer to 15mph, although we did get to the end so fast, that the cafe wasn't open yet, and we had to wait around quite a while before we could even order our breakfasts.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Oct 2011)

TimO said:


> I think this year we did closer to 15mph, although we did get to the end so fast, that the cafe wasn't open yet, and we had to wait around quite a while before we could even order our breakfasts.


less than that in London and considerably more out of London


----------



## DCLane (19 Oct 2011)

Re. provisional dates - I might join you for the York & Manchester ones. The rest are a bit too far south for me!


----------



## clarion (20 Oct 2011)

Right. Got all the rides (except the Super Speedy - I'm not daft) in the diary. Can't come to all, because of other commitments such as camping (a lot) in summer, but I'm looking forward to a lot of moonlit lanes.


----------



## rb58 (31 Oct 2011)

Just bumping this thread to find out of the 'tour' is definitely fixed for 15 - 22 September, even though the route is yet to be decided? I'm under some pressure to firm another (non-bike) tour at about the same time.

Thanks


----------



## mmmmartin (31 Oct 2011)

rb58 said:


> Just bumping this thread to find out of the 'tour' is definitely fixed for 15 - 22 September, even though the route is yet to be decided?


In the absence of Dellzeqq, who may or may not be along in a minute to confirm one way or another, I'd have thought if it were confirmed then we would know about it. And obviously the dates would be dependent on the route, or at least influenced by the route. 
Which is a long way of me saying: "No." Or rather: I don't think so."


----------



## theclaud (31 Oct 2011)

rb58 said:


> Just bumping this thread to find out of the 'tour' is definitely fixed for 15 - 22 September, even though the route is yet to be decided? I'm under some pressure to firm another (non-bike) tour at about the same time.
> 
> Thanks



I hope not, and if DZ is susceptible to persuasion on it I'll be angling for different dates, as I can't do that week but would be sorry to miss the tour.


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Oct 2011)

my problem is this

I still think that there is a decent 6-day route to be had out of Barcelona to Nice. I need to go over there sometime soon and find it. 

If I'm wrong, then it's London to John O'Groats, which is a June 9-day ride and not a September/October ride. 

The third way is to fix a week/week and a half in late May which will serve both. 

My other problem is that the charity ride is in the balance. It will almost certainly not be September 7th. If it isn't then it will be August 31st (a straight swap with Whtistable, but clashing with the Paralympics, which, supposedly, makes it difficult for the emergency services to cope with....) or September 14th. This I have some control over, in that I'm close to just dropping the whole thing.


----------



## mmmmartin (31 Oct 2011)

Well all I can say is I'm glad it's someone else's responsibility to sort out that particular game of three-dimensional chess. What with having to recce the potential route in France, juggling dates for the tour in the UK/France, dealing with "the emergency services", deciding dates for the "normal" rides and deciding the future of the charity ride, i'm glad I just have to turn up and pedal then eat breakfast....................


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Nov 2011)

the story as of now. The Big Brighton FNRttC hangs in the balance, though.

http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/p/provisional-2012-dates.html 

At the moment our genteel ride clashes with the Moonriders.


----------



## StuAff (6 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> the story as of now. The Big Brighton FNRttC hangs in the balance, though.
> 
> http://fnrttc.blogsp...2012-dates.html
> 
> ...



As opposed to 'gives them a much better alternative' 

Notice you've moved Southsea up to April...is that now set? If so, I'll _might_ have to investigate alternative cafe options as the Castle doesn't open till May (though they are doing a couple of special events in November & December so hopefully still doable, I'll drop them another line). 

Hope the issues with the charity ride get sorted, but can imagine those are many and complicated...


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Nov 2011)

StuAff said:


> As opposed to 'gives them a much better alternative'
> 
> *Notice you've moved Southsea up to April...is that now set? If so, I'll might have to investigate alternative cafe options as the Castle doesn't open till May (though they are doing a couple of special events in November & December so hopefully still doable, I'll drop them another line). *
> 
> Hope the issues with the charity ride get sorted, but can imagine those are many and complicated...


think cheap. Think chips. Think cups of stewed tea. Think early opening.


----------



## StuAff (6 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> think cheap. Think chips. Think cups of stewed tea. Think early opening.



That's easy.... As intensively tested by Hummers and the rest of the local audax mob....






It will be open regardless of how early we make it....

And here's the view....









Another greasy-spoon option on the seafront springs to mind (though sadly lacking a sea view).


----------



## User10119 (6 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> If I'm wrong, then it's London to John O'Groats, which is a June 9-day ride and not a September/October ride.



If it does end up being this, the offer of cake/food/washing machine use etc still stands, btw. One silver lining to my change of circumstances is that I can fill my entire (rather small) house with bikes and hungry smelly cyclists with impunity and without negotiating. I managed a proper Sunday lunch for 10, cooked one-handed which was entertaining, the weekend of the York-Hull ride and have previously squeezed 13 people round the dining table.

(btw - I rode my bike this week! Woo hoo!)


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Nov 2011)

Kat - that's a fair offer, and one which you may yet come to regret.

Stuart - greasy spoon on the seafront sounds good to me. Send me the name and I'll do my best to check it out.

I've e-mailed the Moonriders to ask them if they're concerned by a possible overlap.


----------



## Jormes (7 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Southend going to 5th April



This is good timing- the day before my birthday so I can cycle home and hopefully lay to rest the ghosts of being colder than I've ever been before in my life  I suspect I might be a fine weather FRNttCer (or at least an above freezing one).....


----------



## mmmmartin (7 Nov 2011)

but we were here first......the Moonriders can surely take second place?


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Nov 2011)

martinbrice said:


> but we were here first......the Moonriders can surely take second place?


I've not got a problem with sharing the road with them - I would have thought that they might find it a bit of a bother (apparently the routes are similar, which I'm sure is co-incidental). The only worry would be if their riders, not knowing the way, were inadvertantly gathered in to our ride.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Nov 2011)

1541132 said:


> Would you then be in a position to ask for a share of the fee for waymarking services?


I doubt they've got the spare cash. The price of entry has declined to a bargain basement £59.


----------



## mmmmartin (7 Nov 2011)

1541134 said:


> I was only looking for the price of a case of prosecco


I was looking for a pint of Shepherd Neame but then again I was always a bit of a lowlife.......


----------



## StuAff (7 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Kat - that's a fair offer, and one which you may yet come to regret.
> 
> Stuart - greasy spoon on the seafront sounds good to me. Send me the name and I'll do my best to check it out.
> 
> I've e-mailed the Moonriders to ask them if they're concerned by a possible overlap.



Big Wheel Cafe, at Clarence Pier (well, just round the corner from it), phone number 02392821162. 


Slightly more salubrious, but doesn't have a sea view: Manna on the High Street (opposite the Cathedral, no less). Phone 02392862011. Gets somewhat mixed reviews though.


----------



## SW19cam (7 Nov 2011)

Looks like a good selection of rides. Hope to be able to join you on at least a couple of them!


----------



## User10119 (7 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Kat - that's a fair offer, and one which you may yet come to regret.



I've yet to regret offering hospitality to random cyclists, and I do seem to be making a bit of a habit of it! Whilst I believe the FNRttCers are capable of very many things, I'd be more than a little surprised if making me do so was one of them.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Nov 2011)

Well, the Moonriders would like us to change the date of the Genteel Ride. Any thoughts?


----------



## frank9755 (8 Nov 2011)

Given you've been running it on this night for x years, I would decline that request.

Also, quite a few of us have enjoyed the chance to combine it Dunwich.


----------



## StuAff (8 Nov 2011)

I agree. Let them move their overpriced junket.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Well, the Moonriders would like us to change the date of the Genteel Ride. Any thoughts?



*HA!*


----------



## StuAff (8 Nov 2011)

They're probably concerned that their riders will get confused by the highly unusual presence of other cyclists on the road (lol), or more likely realise what a rip-off they signed up for.


----------



## Mark Grant (8 Nov 2011)

1541144 said:


> Alternatively, tell them to Foxtrot Oscar.



Or..'On yer bike'!


----------



## User10571 (8 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Well, the Moonriders would like us to change the date of the Genteel Ride. Any thoughts?




I'm vacillating in a place that lies somewhere between Adrian's response, and not quite being able to find words which describe my surprise at your having asked the question.

Which is probably less than helpful of me.


----------



## Becs (8 Nov 2011)

Keep it the same!


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Nov 2011)

Well, exactly. 

I'm rather bemused that a new kid on the block thinks it can ask a well established organisation to reorganise a ride. It's a bit like some X-Factor floozy asking Michael Parkinson out for a date. Totally inappropriate.


----------



## Tim Hall (8 Nov 2011)

Yebbut, according to the moonriders website, they have the services of an optional coach back to That London. (although it's fifteen quid!).


----------



## mmmmartin (8 Nov 2011)

I hate to sit on the fence and provide no real sense of my opinion, largely because I have no original thoughts, and I have spent some time thinking about the various moral and ethical points of this discussion, and I feel I am drawn to the view that quite frankly, after due consideration, I cannot see the tiniest reason why we should change what we want to do because a profit-making company wants us to. Merely because we have to spend all of our working and consumer lives in the shadow of grasping capitalism does not, for one tiny second, mean we have to surrender our leisure lives to the Great God Of Someone Else's Profit. If I see someone riding a bike on the road I'm likely to wave cheerfully. I couldn't give a damn if they have been daft enough to pay squillions to be there. But do not think for one second that just because they have paid to be there that there is any reason whatsoever that I should not be there. None at all. I am a mild-mannered soul, not given to punching people on the nose. But those who fall into that category include people who think that I ought not to ride on roads when I choose so do, that I paid for.Hope that helps.


----------



## StuAff (8 Nov 2011)

Just had a look at their website- they're going to have 'special departure slots' for the fastest riders (0200), single-speed (2300...pardon..!!!), and folders (2230). Apart from succumbing to the 'little wheels slow' myths, they've clearly never seen the BWC or London Nocturne folder racing.... Poor old Rimas would have no-one to feed him and if I took Chutney (the Speed Pro TT) I'd be on the front by 4!!


----------



## StuAff (8 Nov 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> Yebbut, according to the moonriders website, they have the services of an optional coach back to That London. (although it's fifteen quid!).



Well, those trains are such a pain to get bikes on. And London-Brighton fares are so expensive, aren't they, particularly when people travel in groups and/or have railcards. Oh, hang on......


----------



## User10571 (8 Nov 2011)

There's some good words from Martin Brice there.


The FNRttC has never been about making a buck. On the contrary it has been the opposite.
Inclusive, collaborative, all-embracing and welcoming. 

Quite exclusive qualities in this day and age - the erosion of which, by cow-tow'ing for the profits of an organisation a million miles removed from the FNRttC would be wrong on so many levels.


I'm not a serial drum banger, but suddenly feel quite incensed - which probably means I should get back in the kitchen and stir the risotto.


----------



## StuAff (8 Nov 2011)

User10571 said:


> There's some good words from Martin Brice there.
> 
> 
> The FNRttC has never been about making a buck. On the contrary it has been the opposite.
> ...



+1. Nails hit on the head there, gents.

Wonder if that chap's going to come back and try and justify this as well....probably not.


----------



## StuAff (8 Nov 2011)

Simon, just send them this picture. John expresses our sentiments so well here, I think...


----------



## User10571 (8 Nov 2011)

StuAff said:


> Simon, just send them this picture. John expresses our sentiments so well here, I think...



Stu.
No need for that.
Really.


----------



## StuAff (8 Nov 2011)

User10571 said:


> Stu.
> No need for that.
> Really.




Fair enough....


----------



## User10571 (8 Nov 2011)

1541162 said:


> You left it?




No.
I'm there.

On the ball.


Or spoon.


----------



## StuAff (8 Nov 2011)

1541165 said:


> Are you sure that is the genuine article? I'm not seeing a lot of black



Oh yes....the shot was taken at the San Quentin gig...


----------



## User10571 (8 Nov 2011)

1541164 said:


> Now there are two schools of thought here. Continuous stirring, of a gentle nature, versus stop stirring towards the end and turn the heat up a little to encourage some sticking to the bottom of the pan.



I confess to using a digi-timer to remind me to stir.

Meanwhile, back in the world of 'What-on-earth-is-going-on-here?' ....


----------



## StuartG (8 Nov 2011)

The solution is simple. The only organisation who might lose money over this is Moonriders. So give FNRttC members free entry on their ride, no confusion, no loss to them, Dell gets to relax for a night and we get to see the dark side.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## StuAff (8 Nov 2011)

StuartG said:


> The solution is simple. The only organisation who might lose money over this is Moonriders. So give FNRttC members free entry on their ride, no confusion, no loss to them, Dell gets to relax for a night and we get to see the dark side.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?



That would be a giggle.....


----------



## TimO (8 Nov 2011)

> ... as we don’t simply follow in the tracks of others ...



... and yet, a London to Brighton to ride is hardly original, and neither is an organised (albeit lightly) overnight ride between those two locations as the FNRttC ably demonstrates.

I don't see that they'll cause us any issues, and if they think we may cause them some, they can choose to move their event. We've been doing a night ride on that date for substantially longer than they have (and I use "we" in a general sense, having not been doing FNRttCs as long as many others).

Addmitedly I didn't do the Genteel ride this year for medical reasons, and didn't do it last year because I did the DunRun instead, but I did do it the previous two years (iirc).

It doesn't sound like they'll be using the trains heavily, and we can always avoid any conflicts there by delaying our departure with the traditional rehydration session.


----------



## StuartG (9 Nov 2011)

Or to be sure we can easily be distinguished instead of compulsory helmets we could insist on (as a recent Brighton Ride) compulsory knee bandages ...


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Nov 2011)

well.......the first thing is that young Ed is clearly not very bright. In his position I'd have checked the date of the Dunwich Dynamo before organising a mass participation (they're looking for 1000 to 5000) night ride. Further, if the prospect of a clash with the FNRttC is a worry, I'd have thought an e-mail asking for our dates might have been in order.

So, setting that to one side, and setting aside the indignity of receiving an e-mail containing the word 'banter', there are some practical considerations. If the trains from Brighton are going to be full then we'd could hire a van to take bikes back to Grant Road, on the north side of Clapham Junction, or the NCP car park over Victoria. The van would pick up from Madeira Drive, and we'd cab it to the station an hour or so later and use our pre-booked cheapy tickets. Then again, we could simply go to Newhaven, and catch trains back via Lewes. 

If, as I anticipate, there is a blanket ban on Southern trains then we'd do the van thing - not much good for Stu, but, hey, he's young.

I did have one random thought. Change the date in exchange for an FNRttC link on their home page.

Having checked the DD date with Rebecca I've e-mailed Ed and asked him for the Moonriders route, so that we can make adjustments to reduce the overlap. I think that's a pretty fair offer, but I suspect I'll just get a load of cobblers back. 

The e-mails are below. I'm especially struck by the 'genuine safety and route management concerns' from somebody who's run one night ride of 240 (and some of them got lost) and proposes lifting it to 5000 in one go. If he does get 5000 riders, and staggers the start in a manner that leads to a lot of overtaking, then the descent from Turners Hill to Ardingly is going to be exciting in a m'learned friends kind of way. My offer to him is in large measure motivated by a concern for the safety of the FNRttC - we'd go via Back Lane.

The other possible snafu is that he's following so closely behind the BHF night ride. I hold out no hopes of the BHF getting their ride of 8500 right. I think there may well be trouble. If there is then he's got next to no time to assure Brighton and the police that they can do it better. The loopy staggered start thing inclines me to believe that will be an uphill task.

_*From:* Simon Legg [mailto:fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk] *Subject:* 29th June 2012Dear Moonriders

I see that your 2012 ride is on 29th June

I thought that I'd let you know that, traditionally, our Genteel Ride is on the Dunwich Dynamo weekend - and that is likely to be the last weekend in June. I'm given to understand that the DD date is not set in stone, and even that there is consideration of a 'holiday' for 2012. If the date changes our Genteel Ride will change with it.

http://fnrttc.blogsp...2012-dates.html 

We will start, as ever, at Hyde Park Corner, and go to Brighton via Wallington, Chipstead, Reigate, Horley, Turners Hill, Ardingly, Slugwash Lane, Westmeaton, and Ditchling. The Genteel Ride is one of our smaller rides because most of the regulars are doing the Dynamo - it's designed for people who think the Dynamo is too tough or too timeconsuming. The Genteel Ride is a slow-moving affair - we'll leave at midnight, get to Horley at 3.20 or so and roll in to Brighton at about 7.45, having stopped for an hour for refreshments.



If this likely overlap bothers you, let me know. I'm sure we can work something out.



Simon Legg



__From: Info @ Moon Riders <Info@MoonRiders.co.uk><br style="line-height: 1.2em; outline-style: none; outline-width: initial; outline-color: initial; ">Subject: RE: 29th June 2012Hey Simon,



Thanks for the heads-up – much appreciated. This could actually be quite a significant clash – as your route intercepts ours at Turner’s Hill – and our major stop is Ardingly. We are anticipating anywhere between 1000 to 5000 riders (not sure yet as registration only just going live) but we have many of the UK’s leading charities on board so anticipate quite an uplift on the 2011 registrations when we only had 5 official charity partners.

We have already notified all authorities en-route, Safety Advisory Group, councils, and Police – and at the time I was unaware of any clashing event – and especially not another night ride on a conflicting route.

I would have genuine safety and route management concerns with 2 rides of this nature operating on the same date/proposed routing?

I think the FNRTTC is a great event and I know we have exchanged some banter on the forums previously – but I wonder if we might look at this seriously as and when the DD confirms its 2012 dates. The weekend prior and subsequent are both event free as far as I am aware – I took the 29 Jun after consultation with Brighton Council, and in part to provide space between the main BHF day ride on 17 Jun. I wonder if you might consider not utilising 29 Jun – perhaps you could re-brand for 2012 as SNRTTC and go for 30 Jun!

Please keep us posted as to developments as I think it’s important we work together to ensure the safety of both our events, and of course to not saturate local authorities, residents, and other road users wherever possible.

Thanks again for the notification – it’s appreciated.

Ed

Ed Cervantes-Watson 
*Commercial Manager* 
*Action Challenge *
3a, Aberdeen Studios
22-24 Highbury Grove
London, N5 2EA
T: +44 207 354 1465
M: +44 7736 770 220
SKYPE: ACUK Ed


_

Ed
I've got a friend at Southwark Cyclists, and she confirms that the DD is on 30th June, so we will be going to Brighton on the 29th - there's no question about that. This will be the sixth year of the Genteel Ride and some people come out just for that one night in the year. There are others who do the FNRttC and the DD 'back to back'.
If you send me your route I'll try and work something out. 40 years of riding those roads has given me upwards of a dozen variations, although the nature of the Genteel ride rules out Devil's Dyke. We're not necessarily stuck on Turners Hill or Ardingly, but we will be going down Slugwash Lane and then turning east to Streat and Westmeaton, before climbing the Beacon
Simon


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Nov 2011)

1541170 said:


> We'd forget to go to Ally Pally for the start?


well there you have it. A dumbass start point if ever there was one. Their 2011 edition had a right turn at the northern end of Blackfriars Bridge - dangerous and easy to miss (and some people did, indeed, miss it...). I'd love to see the risk assessment on that one.


----------



## frank9755 (9 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> well.......the first thing is that young Ed is clearly not very bright. In his position I'd have checked the date of the Dunwich Dynamo before organising a mass participation (they're looking for 1000 to 5000) night ride.



I'd been forced by the quality of evidence he provided in the only-too-brief 'banter' on the forum to form a similar conclusion. 

But perhaps we are being unfair and, despite our attempts to warn him, he remained distracted from Dunwich by focusing all of his mighty powers on avoiding a clash with the hitherto extremely low-profile Dulwich Dynamo...?


----------



## User10571 (9 Nov 2011)

20 seconds in.....


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Nov 2011)

User10571 said:


> 20 seconds in.....


what a t**t!

I've found the route. It's mental. As in law-suit-waiting-to-happen


----------



## ianrauk (9 Nov 2011)

User10571 said:


> 20 seconds in.....





LOL... oh dear


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 Nov 2011)

Officially the first night ride from London to Brighton. WTF!!!!


----------



## MacB (9 Nov 2011)

all for charity though isn't it, not like Ed and Co are trying to monetise something people can do for free and make a tidy living out of it  

Oh and I fully expect his first response would have been to look into legal possibilities for getting the FNRTTC shut down

As for the first night ride garbage and trying to create a unique hook for themselves....that's just blatant lying, no-one could be incompetent enough to setup something like this without doing some homework and discovering the numerous night rides in existence.


----------



## StuAff (9 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> If, as I anticipate, there is a blanket ban on Southern trains then we'd do the van thing - not much good for Stu, but, hey, he's young.



The blanket ban, if they impose it, shouldn't apply to folders (though while they feel the need to ban bikes on the whole network, pass..) And if it does, somehow, I could always take my bike bag. It's luggage then


----------



## StuAff (9 Nov 2011)

Handily they disabled comments on that stupid video. Heaven forbid someone should correct their appaling errors....

'Ditchling Beacon or something'....WTF. I don't think he said a sensible word in the whole dreadful publicity stunt.


----------



## User10571 (9 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> ...I've found the route. It's mental. As in law-suit-waiting-to-happen



250 riders. 

Through King's Cross one way system. 
Before midnight.

Nice.


----------



## StuAff (9 Nov 2011)

User10571 said:


> 250 riders.
> 
> Through King's Cross one way system.
> Before midnight.
> ...



Well, sounds about right for this lot...they don't simplify when they can complicate!!


----------



## theclaud (9 Nov 2011)

"Not utilising 29 June"? Why does he talk weird?


----------



## StuAff (9 Nov 2011)

theclaud said:


> "Not utilising 29 June"? Why does he talk weird?




Probably for the same reasons he thinks £59 is a reasonable fee, that people need luggage, and to have it conveyed to Brighton, and all the other bumf. Because cycling is so hard, isn't it? Let alone cycling at night.....


----------



## theclaud (9 Nov 2011)

StuAff said:


> Probably for the same reasons he thinks £59 is a reasonable fee, that people need luggage, and to have it conveyed to Brighton, and all the other bumf.* Because cycling is so hard, isn't it?* Let alone cycling at night.....



Indeed. And I didn't even know quite how difficult it was until Mr Moonrider explained it all!


----------



## martint235 (9 Nov 2011)

StuAff said:


> that people need luggage, and to have it conveyed to Brighton,







. Come on Stu, there has to be a business opportunity in there for you!!!


----------



## StuAff (9 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> . Come on Stu, there has to be a business opportunity in there for you!!!








No room for ball gowns, sorry....


----------



## JohnTCC (9 Nov 2011)

StuAff said:


> No room for ball gowns, sorry....




Why do you want a gown for them.... mine fit nicely into bibshorts   

JohnTCC


----------



## frank9755 (9 Nov 2011)

It was a very good effort but, on balance, I still think Andy Allsopp does better videos of night rides


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Nov 2011)

User10571 said:


> 250 riders.
> 
> Through King's Cross one way system.
> Before midnight.
> ...


I'll see your Kings Cross and raise you Hilltop Lane southwest of Chaldon. Who was it that wwas always trying to get me to take the ride that way? Before he broke his hip?

http://www.mapmyride.com/s/routes/view/road-cycling-map/united-kingdom/tottenham/50210406


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 Nov 2011)

Ha ha. 

It also seems a tad cruel, if not uncharitable, to get the Moonriders down to the sea front, and then make them climb back up to the racecourse.


----------



## rb58 (9 Nov 2011)

We could have a special edition FNRttC shirt made with the legend 'I'm riding for free, FNRttC' on the back. The shirt would be cheaper than an entry to the Moonlighter gig anyway.


----------



## StuAff (9 Nov 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> It also seems a tad cruel, if not uncharitable, to get the Moonriders down to the sea front, and then make them climb back up to the racecourse.




+1. Utterly stupid.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Nov 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> It also seems a tad cruel, if not uncharitable, to get the Moonriders down to the sea front, and then make them climb back up to the racecourse.


I guess they get a decent breakfast! It seems to me that the entire thing is based on getting people to the halfway stop at Ardingly and the finish within the shortest possible time, by starting off the fastest riders last.

When John B, who occupies a position of some responsibility in Brighton asked how the BHF could make the ride safer I said 'start them all together, but with the fastest riders at the front'. It reduces the chances of a bike to bike crash, by reducing overtaking. We started the last Martlets ride by controlling the pace to Mitcham - and, even with the controlled pace, the racing snakes made their way to the front. When they were unleashed the ride simply spread out along a nigh-on six mile straight road. The Moonriders seem to be planning on the maximum amount of overtaking somewhere between Ardingly and the Beacon - as in that downhill bend just beyond Ardingly that tightens as it goes left (they'd be much better off taking a right turn down College Road at Ardingly and missing out Lindfield altogether).


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I guess they get a decent breakfast! It seems to me that the entire thing is based on getting people to the halfway stop at Ardingly and the finish within the shortest possible time, by starting off the fastest riders last.
> 
> When John B, who occupies a position of some responsibility in Brighton asked how the BHF could make the ride safer I said 'start them all together, but with the fastest riders at the front'. It reduces the chances of a bike to bike crash, by reducing overtaking. We started the last Martlets ride by controlling the pace to Mitcham - and, even with the controlled pace, the racing snakes made their way to the front. When they were unleashed the ride simply spread out along a nigh-on six mile straight road. The Moonriders seem to be planning on the maximum amount of overtaking somewhere between Ardingly and the Beacon - as in that downhill bend just beyond Ardingly that tightens as it goes left (they'd be much better off taking a right turn down College Road at Ardingly and missing out Lindfield altogether).



Although with their crazy starting times, everyone will finish at once! So really big queues for breakfast.

And I wouldn't want to be driving near Ardingley, going the other way at the same time. You just know the speed merchants will be overtaking on the other side of the road.

Hey ho.

There must be something positive about the ride. Do they do a jersey?


----------



## StuartG (9 Nov 2011)

While there will be speed merchants the majority of the ride will probably people who have not done that distance before astride some of our finest gas pipe engineering. There is nothing more dispiriting when struggling gainfully up Turners Hill et al to be scalped en mass by lycra missiles.

At least on the FNRttC we do feel and care about those who wouldn't make it without support and encouragement. That's part of the magic - as many of the regulars can remember their first FNRttC as something well beyond their comfort zone.

And having done one, becoming addicted ... that's the point - is it about cycling for yourself or money for others?


----------



## TimO (9 Nov 2011)

rb58 said:


> We could have a special edition FNRttC shirt made with the legend 'I'm riding for free, FNRttC' on the back. The shirt would be cheaper than an entry to the Moonlighter gig anyway.





1541195 said:


> And perhaps Freecycle could join us to see free people cycling free at first hand.


Be fair chaps, it's not free. Next year with twenty rides, if you do all of them, it'll be costing you 5p a ride, and it'll be even more expensive if you do less rides.


----------



## martint235 (9 Nov 2011)

1541202 said:


> I am reliably informed that there is little in life more encouraging than struggling up Turners Hill or Ditchling Beacon with a succession of people passing you giving a cheery cry of "on your right" as they go.



FNRttCers are nicer than that. Surely it's "on your right. And don't worry you're nearly there"


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 Nov 2011)

I just say something cheery, along the lines of what I've got in my sig line below (except not the last bit).........


----------



## Tim Hall (9 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I'll see your Kings Cross and raise you Hilltop Lane southwest of Chaldon. Who was it that wwas always trying to get me to take the ride that way? Before he broke his hip?



But to be fair, the massive pothole which was his downfall has been filled now. Rather nasty crash, when all's said and done.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Nov 2011)

TimO said:


> Be fair chaps, it's not free. Next year with twenty rides, if you do all of them, it'll be costing you 5p a ride, and it'll be even more expensive if you do less rides.


10p - subs are going up to £2 next year.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Nov 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> But to be fair, the massive pothole which was his downfall has been filled now. Rather nasty crash, when all's said and done.


Sorry - I didn't realise it was a pothole.

It's still not suitable for a charity ride, though. CTCers can do that kind of stuff because they all know each other (although I have seen some foolishness from the over-70s). Big rides full of people you can't be sure about should stick to the simpler stuff. Reigate Hill is about as adventurous as is sensible.


----------



## Wobblers (10 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Well, the Moonriders would like us to change the date of the Genteel Ride. Any thoughts?



Well... it would mean I could do both the Genteel and the DD...

But... *NO.* Why should you move it? You've always had it the day before Dunwich, and made no secret of that fact. It's rather unfortunate that they don't appear to have made any effort to check that they wouldn't clash with anything else: most riders that they hope to attract will probably do the DD instead. After all, the people who would be interested in doing both the DD and Moonriders will come from the same pool of riders. It would be in their interest to move it, they'd get more people signing up. I wonder if they'll consider it?


----------



## Wobblers (10 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> 10p - subs are going up to £2 next year.



But surely you'll need panniers to cart all that loot around with you??


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Nov 2011)

McWobble said:


> But surely you'll need panniers to cart all that loot around with you??


you forget - I always collect at the end of the ride!


----------



## mmmmartin (10 Nov 2011)

well if subs are going to double next year I intend to partake in double the number of rides. So there.


----------



## martint235 (10 Nov 2011)

1541213 said:


> It's a variant on Grandmother's footsteps and pocket picking combined. All riders with subs to pay have to attempt to sneak up, whilst in motion,and drop two Maggies in Dell's jersey pocket undetected. Prizes to be determined. People with *quiet chains* and breathing are at an advantage for this one.



That's the Campag lot out then!!


----------



## mmmmartin (10 Nov 2011)

1541213 said:


> Maggies


Ah yes, i remember Neil Kinnock's joke at the Labour party conference:
Why is it called a Maggie?
Because it's *thick, brassy, and thinks its a sovereign.*
they don't make 'em like that any more.


----------



## frank9755 (10 Nov 2011)

McWobble said:


> After all, the people who would be interested in doing both the DD and Moonriders will come from the same pool of riders. It would be in their interest to move it, they'd get more people signing up. I wonder if they'll consider it?



A good point which of course they should have perhaps considered. To be fair (as I referenced above) young Ed did indeed research the DD but came to the conclusion that it went to Dulwich. An easy mistake to make, but a revealing one for a person who is in the business of organising mass-participation overnight bike rides from London to the coast during July!

However, I'm not sure I agree that the Moonriders and the Dunwich Dynamo have such a similar target segment. As you will discover when you come on one, McW (ideally on a double-header weekend



), the DD is very much an amateur, unorganised and unsupported affair, which starts off in a pub, and which was created by London cycle couriers - not the sort of crowd I'd associate with my impression of Ed and his Moonies!


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Nov 2011)

we don't know, do we? The staggered start thing tells us that, sensibly, they're aiming for a cross-section of cyclists. The DD has a pretty broad constituency these days, with, so I'm told, sufficient privateer back up vehicles to cause Southwark Cyclists some concern.

the Moonriders are really about charity referrals. The BHF is unleashing its blunderbus 8500 ride, and it will swallow up a vast number of charity riders - their recruitment pitch, which offers a space on the much over-subscribed day ride to anybody who does the night ride will guarantee a huge turnout. Whether the Moonriders can gather sufficient riders from the other charities before the BHF night ride becomes the unstoppable market leader is open to question - I'd have thought that the price tag wasn't going to help, but, then again, how many £59 tickets to you have to sell to turn a decent profit?

I haven't heard back, but I'm not bothered. Our ride can turn on a sixpence if need be.


----------



## mmmmartin (10 Nov 2011)

I imagine that for the moment he has other fish to fry and isn't worried about what he'll see as a small, not-for-profit cycling club starting from somewhere well away from his start and taking a largely different route to a different destination. I suspect when he gets a bit closer to the time and realises he has set a public target of 5,000 riders and a turnover target of £300,000 and has committed himself to spending on the concomitant expensive back-up and logistics, he might be off to the shops for a nice new pair of brown trousers. I know I would.


----------



## her_welshness (10 Nov 2011)

frank9755 said:


> A good point which of course they should have perhaps considered. To be fair (as I referenced above) young Ed did indeed research the DD but came to the conclusion that it went to Dulwich. An easy mistake to make, but a revealing one for a person who is in the business of organising mass-participation overnight bike rides from London to the coast during July!
> 
> However, I'm not sure I agree that the Moonriders and the Dunwich Dynamo have such a similar target segment. As you will discover when you come on one, McW (ideally on a double-header weekend
> 
> ...



The DD is very much amateur and disorganised but there is much support on the ride itself and like the FNRttC it is very sociable.

As for the coach rides back from Dunwich, I have been informed that they are going to have buses leaving much earlier next year - oh to be back in Central London by midday.

I desperately want to go on the Cardiff to Swansea one in July.

Going back to DD 2012 I thought they had moved the date to the end of June to not coincide with the Olympics?


----------



## velovoice (10 Nov 2011)

her_welshness said:


> The DD is very much amateur and disorganised but there is much support on the ride itself and like the FNRttC it is very sociable.


Amateur, yes. 
Disorganised, no - as that implies someone makes plans but that they go wrong. 
UNorganised - YES!
Support - hmmm, yes, but it's ad hoc and you takes pot luck. If you get into trouble, the quantity and quality of assistance you may (or may NOT) get depends entirely on whether the people who happen to be cycling near you at the time, or overtaking you in the ensuing half hour, are (a) friends and/or (b) kindly disposed and/or (c ) ABLE to render assistance... or (d) raising snakes using the DD as a training ride. Last year, the proportion of riders of the (d) persuasion was significantly higher than in the previous year. Hence some of the concerns Southwark Cyclists have. Not to mention increasingly logistical problems with transport vehicles on the beach, which leads me to...

So on the issue of support - the FNRttC is unsurpassed in my opinion. 



her_welshness said:


> As for the coach rides back from Dunwich, I have been informed that they are going to have buses leaving much earlier next year - oh to be back in Central London by midday.


That's been one suggestion. So far, it's a minority view. It could happen though. Proper debate on it won't open til next year. 



her_welshness said:


> Going back to DD 2012 I thought they had moved the date to the end of June to not coincide with the Olympics?


Correct.


----------



## srw (10 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> you forget - I always collect at the end of the ride!



...and then leave it on the breakfast table, IIRC.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Nov 2011)

5000 riders at night/early morning on the open roads of surrey and sussex. that is going to frustrate the feck out of a heck of a lot of drivers trying to get to/from work. all it will take is one impatient numpty or one careless cyclist on the wrong side of the road at the wrong time and.....

I wonder what they think an acceptable attrition/casualty rate is?


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Nov 2011)

srw said:


> ...and then leave it on the breakfast table, IIRC.


that, my boy, is the story of all my commercial dealings.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Nov 2011)

GregCollins said:


> 5000 riders at night/early morning on the open roads of surrey and sussex. that is going to frustrate the feck out of a heck of a lot of drivers trying to get to/from work. all it will take is one impatient numpty or one careless cyclist on the wrong side of the road at the wrong time and.....
> 
> I wonder what they think an acceptable attrition/casualty rate is?


I don't think that's where the problems will be. 

In no particular order
1. Getting south from the Ally Pally 
2. Right turn at Blackfriars Bridge
3. Tooting Broadway - punctures and drunks
4. The cattle grids at Farthing Down (I've come off on one of those and it hurt)
5. The descent
6. If memory serves they do a bit on the A25
7. The long descent from Turners Hill to Lindfield, which is likely to see a lot of overtaking, with speeds varying from 10mph to 35mph
8. I presume that they will get a closure on the Beacon (which will be to our benefit)
9. the left right at Coldean - we have three marshals there, and they are quality items, but that blind turn is always going to be tricky, especially if they're in too high a gear
9. The descent in to Brighton - again, a lot of tired people travelling at different speeds.

I've obviously pondered this and I reckon that 2000 might be pushing it - and, even then, you have to have the expertise on tap. The BHF (searches for a phrase that doesn't put Shaun's house at risk) have a different take on risk. You give them credit for simply staring the stats in the face. Whether the Moonriders have thought things through or not I've no idea.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Nov 2011)

sort of what I'm saying simon, the risks, if luck goes with 'em are big enough but that many bikes mixing with proper traffic, well, I'd like to see the risk assessment or the actuarial calculations.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Nov 2011)

GregCollins said:


> sort of what I'm saying simon, the risks, if luck goes with 'em are big enough but that many bikes mixing with proper traffic, well, I'd like to see the* risk assessment* or the actuarial calculations.


the thing you can't really get round is the general dopeyness. Let's be honest, we all have our moments on night rides. It acts as a kind of multiplier of risk. 

I do thing night rides are safe, not least because there's so little motor traffic around, but you've got to hope that people care for each other because none of us are at our most reliable at four in the morning.


----------



## Wobblers (10 Nov 2011)

[QUOTE 1541227"]
I think a Fnrttc from Glasgow to St Andrews would be cool. Any Scots up for organising it...? Via Simon, of course. 
[/quote]

You need to talk to Ravenbait about the Dum Run. That's from Dumbarton to St Andrews on the Friday closest to midsummer's day. Much smaller and ad-hoc compared to the FNRttC. One day I really must do it...


----------



## StuartG (11 Nov 2011)

I wonder if we are missing the big picture here. Whether we mixit, change the date or destination affects just one ride out of many. A minor perturbation on our nocturnal roamings.

The worry is that the Moonriders (& BHF?)lacks the experience and expertise which when scaled up to 5,000 puts it in a very much different ball game.

Not only is there very much more chance of a tragedy but the scale of the tragedy is likely to be much greater. A lunatic driver tonight might typically take out 1-4 FNRttC riders when we are spread out on a country road if he misses the space between groups of riders. Whereas with 5,000 the groupings are going to be very much bigger - likely to trigger cyclist on cyclist incidents leading to falls and swerves and frustrated car overtakes are going to be very long with nowhere to go when misjudged.

Del knows this already. But if Ed or BHF did have a cataclysmic incident - the reaction in the press and by police forces is predictable. To actively discourage night time group riding. The fact that Del must have done over 100 with only minor incidents is not going to count for anything. The whole FNRttC concept is put at risk.

That is why we should be concerned about Moonriders, not because they may possibly cause us some inconvenience on a June night. So what do we do, keep fingers crossed and hope things go well? In true BHF fashion that will just mean an even bigger one in 2013 and so on till luck runs out ...

I don't have an answer. I'm not sure there is one.


----------



## mmmmartin (11 Nov 2011)

StuartG said:


> the reaction in the press and by police forces is predictable


I was on the Original Mountain Marathon in Borrowdale in 2008 that was washed out and all over the papers and the radio and TV the next few days. Then the furore died down and stayed down. There is, I think, no answer to the question as to what we can do to prevent a tragedy and if it doesn't come with the Moonriders it'll come with the BHF night ride. When that happens the press will be all over these forums and emailing us and asking questions and be all over Dellzeqq like a cheap suit, hunting for the condemnatory phrase that will create a story of conflict (which is what news is). So let's be careful about what we say on here now, as it might be read by millions of people. Come to think of it, I might change my name so I can't be identified.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Nov 2011)

I had given that some thought, Stuart.

I think that there is clear blue water between them and us in terms of size, experience and organisation. People who occupy positions of responsibility and who have done the ride have commented favourably on it. I need go no further than the e-mail sent to me by Rob Fuller of the CTC after his outing with us. In the end three parties matter - the insurers (who will rely on the CTC), the police and Brighton Council. I think they've all given us a good bill of health. 

And, to be perfectly straight with you Martin the discussion on this forum is part of that clear blue water. The bigger, bigger picture is that we all have to be careful on our rides, there being not much any of us can do about the others. There are intelligent people reading this and thinking about how we can stay safe. We've got upwards of thirty regulars who make observations and suggestions. The preparation for each ride is (if I say so myself) rigorous. The structure of the ride is such that we can spot problems. We have a system that is tried and tested, and involves every rider in the safety effort. I'm not saying we can't improve, but I can demonstrate that the whole thing has been thought through.


----------



## BalkanExpress (14 Nov 2011)

Just seen that the Hilly 50 is on 10th March. 

The temptation to double up with the first Brighton ride is considerable but possibly ill-judged


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Nov 2011)

BalkanExpress said:


> Just seen that the Hilly 50 is on 10th March.
> 
> The temptation to double up with the first Brighton ride is considerable but possibly ill-judged


sensationally ill-judged!


----------



## mmmmartin (14 Nov 2011)

particularly as the Hilly is on the Sunday


----------



## martint235 (14 Nov 2011)

It would be a shame to miss either. I want to do a Hilly 50 and not just remember pain so I'm provisionally doing both subject to swmbo approval which will be sought when it's too late for a "no", about 6am on the Sunday I reckon


----------



## BalkanExpress (14 Nov 2011)

mmmmartin said:


> particularly as the Hilly is on the Sunday



"We're taking "Ballbuster avoidance" action in 2012 so the date is March 10, one week later than usual. Still only £3 (or £2 in advance)."








Mind you Sunday would be better as it would take me that long to ride back up


----------



## TimO (14 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> ... I want to do a Hilly 50 and not just remember pain ...



How does that work then? 

Actually, I quite enjoyed last year, but I really didn't try to do it very fast, and was beaten by many people significantly older than me.


----------



## martint235 (15 Nov 2011)

TimO said:


> How does that work then?
> 
> Actually, I quite enjoyed last year, but I really didn't try to do it very fast, and was beaten by many people significantly older than me.



Yeah I think I may have gone at it a bit quickly! I'm sure there's a way of completing the Hilly 50 that leaves a pleasurable impression. I think the ride home from the top of Box Hill that day was the worst I've felt on a bike. I'd even had to stop half way up Box Hill for a breather!!


----------



## frank9755 (15 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> Yeah I think I may have gone at it a bit quickly!



I seem to remember that you dropped me on the first hill!

I took a clubmate along and he enjoyed it so much that he wants everyone to go along this year, so I'll be doing it again.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Nov 2011)

I haven't heard back from the Moonriders. Perhaps they're a bit cheesed off. Should I pursue them or let it go?

I did hear from the Martlets today. They will participate in a shared ride, but in a limited way. I've applied to Brighton Council for seafront clearance for August 31st


----------



## User10571 (15 Nov 2011)

User13710 said:


> I think you should let them make the running, seeing as they're the ones making unreasonable requests. Getting in touch now would give them an inflated sense of their own importance?



I started to err towards this angle a while ago - as in why give them the oxygen of publicity? Given that the FNRttC is fundamentally a ver' different beast.


----------



## StuartG (15 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I haven't heard back from the Moonriders. Perhaps they're a bit cheesed off.


Oh dear, better set Mice on them ...

I was surprised they only managed 240 last year. And sandwiched between BHF & FNRttC the opportunity for growth is limited. I assume they expect the charities to do their marketing but of the ones I checked it isn't being heavily promoted, London to Paris is the one they push ...

So it might be a damp squib ... 250 or 500. Perhaps we should run a sweepstake?


----------



## Flying Dodo (15 Nov 2011)

I actually got round to looking at the Moonriders web site. I was a tad surprised to note it said that up to 75% of the amount raised by a rider would go to the nominated charities, and at least £100 must be paid across by 1st April. Elsewhere it says that no more than 30% of the fund raising target would be paid by your nominated charity to cover the rest of the entrance fee (on top of the £59 deposit the rider pays). 

In other words, if I were doing a charity ride, and raised say £1,000 for my favourite charity, but then they'd get gift aid on top. It implies the organisers could be getting a maximum of £300 out of a potential £1,000 raised, leaving the charity with £700 plus a bit of gift aid. 

They've got a range of major charities listed.

I'd be a bit concerned about all that. It's all very vague.


----------



## Flying Dodo (15 Nov 2011)

That's a good point. I was thinking it would be capped by the maximum 30% ride fee, but of course it could be in addition.

As a concerned citizen, I think I'll contact a few of the charities, and ask them how much they think they'll get in net funds raised from a rider.



Edit. On the downloadable 1 page brochure, it still has last year's details, when the fee was £89 + a minimum of £200 to be raised.


----------



## StuartG (15 Nov 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> As a concerned citizen, I think I'll contact a few of the charities, and ask them how much they think they'll get in net funds raised from a rider.


You could point out that for £10 contribution to the beer fund administration costs Del might be persuaded to issue a certificate that they completed the same journey on the same night in even more experienced hands ...


----------



## redjedi (17 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> It would be a shame to miss either. I want to do a Hilly 50 and not just remember pain so I'm provisionally doing both subject to swmbo approval which will be sought when it's too late for a "no", about 6am on the Sunday I reckon







martint235 said:


> Yeah I think I may have gone at it a bit quickly! I'm sure there's a way of completing the Hilly 50 that leaves a pleasurable impression. I think the ride home from the top of Box Hill that day was the worst I've felt on a bike. I'd even had to stop half way up Box Hill for a breather!!



It wasn't that bad was it Martin





And if you're planning on riding back from Brighton straight to the start of the Hilly 50 it won't be any easier.


----------



## martint235 (17 Nov 2011)

redjedi said:


> It wasn't that bad was it Martin
> 
> And if you're planning on riding back from Brighton straight to the start of the Hilly 50 it won't be any easier.



Well I'm hoping to get back from Brighton on the Saturday!!!! Unless Davywalnuts is cycling back of course..... 

And yes it was that bad! I was kn******ed when I got home. Remember you had a good hour to rest fix a puncture at the top of Box Hill.


----------



## redjedi (17 Nov 2011)

The Hilly ride is on March 10th next year which is the Saturday.

I also had a rest while waiting for you


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Nov 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> I actually got round to looking at the Moonriders web site. I was a tad surprised to note it said that up to 75% of the amount raised by a rider would go to the nominated charities, and at least £100 must be paid across by 1st April. Elsewhere it says that no more than 30% of the fund raising target would be paid by your nominated charity to cover the rest of the entrance fee (on top of the £59 deposit the rider pays).
> 
> In other words, if I were doing a charity ride, and raised say £1,000 for my favourite charity, but then they'd get gift aid on top. It implies the organisers could be getting a maximum of £300 out of a potential £1,000 raised, leaving the charity with £700 plus a bit of gift aid.
> 
> ...


that surprised me. The deal with the Big Brighton FNRttC is that the charities pay for space, but that the cost is passed back to them when people register. So, if a charity buys 100 spaces for (probably) £1700 and 80 of those spaces are taken up, then the next cost to the charity is £340 for 80 spaces.

I'm waiting for prices on a couple of things, but, for the moment, the likely entrance fee is £17 plus £14 if you need 3rd party insurance. I'm humming and hawing about the 'sporting' (unsponsored) entry, wondering whether it would be taking the mickey to ask for £40 (+£14 as appropriate) - but I don't want to have the two prices too close together.


----------



## frank9755 (17 Nov 2011)

redjedi said:


> The Hilly ride is on March 10th next year which is the Saturday.
> 
> I also had a rest while waiting for you



I saw that upthread. I don't think it's feasible to do both (TBH even if it was on the Sunday my experience has been that a FNRttC means I can't do another decent ride for a few days). What on earth is "Ballbuster Avoidance?"

I had a wonderful rest waiting for you to finish testing all those different inner tubes!


----------



## martint235 (17 Nov 2011)

redjedi said:


> The Hilly ride is on March 10th next year which is the Saturday.
> 
> I also had a rest while waiting for you



Oh I thought someone said it was on the Sunday. Nah if it's on the Saturday, not a prayer of doing both. 

And yeah about 30 seconds, not long enough to notice you had a puncture!!


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Nov 2011)

the Hilly 50 might just change dates.....


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> Oh I thought someone said it was on the Sunday. Nah if it's on the Saturday, not a prayer of doing both.
> 
> And yeah about 30 seconds, not long enough to notice you had a puncture!!



So it sais its only 3000ft of climbing and your wimping out?? Call yourself a man....


----------



## martint235 (17 Nov 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> So it sais its only 3000ft of climbing and your wimping out?? Call yourself a man....



Well davy, if you're on the ride back from Brighton I doubt we'll be past Crawley by the time the Hilly 50 finishes. And that's if they hold it on Sunday


----------



## User10571 (17 Nov 2011)

Oh for heavens sake!

Ride down there.
Do the ride.
Meet up at the top of Box Hill with someone who hasn't done the ride (I'm looking at you Adrian).
Get your legs ripped off on the ride back from BH.
Be unable to move for the two days which follow.

Simples





EDIT: Come to think of it... weren't you with us on the return trip from BH, Martin235?


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> Well davy, if you're on the ride back from Brighton I doubt we'll be past Crawley by the time the Hilly 50 finishes. And that's if they hold it on Sunday











If we go your Garmin'd way that insists on every bleeding incline and wrong turn possible, then, Sunday would be realistic...


----------



## frank9755 (17 Nov 2011)

User10571 said:


> Meet up at the top of Box Hill with someone who hasn't done the ride (I'm looking at you Adrian).



Had Adrian not actually done the ride!




You mean he was just kinda hanging out at the cafe all morning? 
Surely not...?


----------



## martint235 (17 Nov 2011)

User10571 said:


> Oh for heavens sake!
> 
> Ride down there.
> Do the ride.
> ...



I think you're thinking of two different rides User10571. I was on the return from Dell's Midhurst/Sussex ride that went up Box Hill in August (?). I rode home on my own from the top of BH after the Hilly 50 in March.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Nov 2011)

I refer the honourable gentlemen to post #195 above

blogthingy revitalised http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/ and a lovely picture from Adrian for the Brighton page at http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/p/destinations.html 

spent a little while messing around with Wordpress before going to the commercial alternative - http://fnrttc.my14daytrial.co.uk/# a work not so much in progress, more in waiting...........


----------



## Flying Dodo (17 Nov 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> As a concerned citizen, I think I'll contact a few of the charities, and ask them how much they think they'll get in net funds raised from a rider.



I've had replies from most of the charities. They agreed the Moonriders web site was badly worded, but said the organisers were legitimate.  

It turns out the charities buy a number of places and pay a fixed price to the organisers, which varies according to how many places. Anything from £70-£95 per rider, and that would be the maximum deduction from your sponsorship, and of course the charity would get gift aid on the gross amount in addition.


----------



## Flying Dodo (17 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I refer the honourable gentlemen to post #195 above
> 
> blogthingy revitalised http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/ and a lovely picture from Adrian for the Brighton page at http://fnrttc.blogsp...stinations.html
> 
> spent a little while messing around with Wordpress before going to the commercial alternative - http://fnrttc.my14daytrial.co.uk/# a work not so much in progress, more in waiting...........




Very nice.



> The FNRttC is the original and best city centre to coast night ride.



That deserves one of these.


----------



## frank9755 (17 Nov 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> I've had replies from most of the charities. They agreed the Moonriders web site was badly worded, but said the organisers were legitimate.
> 
> It turns out the charities buy a number of places and pay a fixed price to the organisers, which varies according to how many places. Anything from £70-£95 per rider, and that would be the maximum deduction from your sponsorship, and of course the charity would get gift aid on the gross amount in addition.



Well done, Adam, for doing the research. I find the economics of these things intriguing and had never quite understood the kick-back that an organiser gets from a charity ride. I now see why there are so many charity rides: they are actually much more lucrative for organisers than a simple commercial operation.

What then, does MR get per rider? Is it just that £70-95, or do they collect from the punter in addition? [goes away to look at the MR site] ... [comes back] Yes I guess they do get £59 registration fee as well. So about £140 per rider. If they got 240 riders last year that would be an event revenue of about £34k. 

Obviously no-one is daft enough to just pay £140 straight off to ride to Brighton, so they need the charity tie-in to make it work. Fascinating!


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Nov 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Well done, Adam, for doing the research. I find the economics of these things intriguing and had never quite understood the kick-back that an organiser gets from a charity ride. I now see why there are so many charity rides: they are actually much more lucrative for organisers than a simple commercial operation.
> 
> What then, does MR get per rider? Is it just that £70-95, or do they collect from the punter in addition? [goes away to look at the MR site] ... [comes back] Yes I guess they do get £59 registration fee as well. So about £140 per rider. If they got 240 riders last year that would be an event revenue of about £34k.
> 
> Obviously no-one is daft enough to just pay £140 straight off to ride to Brighton, so they need the charity tie-in to make it work. Fascinating!


(looks at career options.....shakes head)


----------



## Flying Dodo (17 Nov 2011)

The actual firm behind it, Action Challenge UK Ltd, does seem to do a lot of things, after looking at their corporate web site. A quick check on Companies House shows their accounts are up to date, although one of the people Action Challenge state is a director, was removed a year ago. Which seems an odd omission not to correct on a company web site. 

Not sure I can be bothered to waste £1 to get a copy of their company accounts to see how profitable they are. They're listed as a small company, so the turnover is below £6.5 million.


----------



## User10571 (17 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> I think you're thinking of two different rides User10571. I was on the return from Dell's Midhurst/Sussex ride that went up Box Hill in August (?). I rode home on my own from the top of BH after the Hilly 50 in March.



You may well be right, Martin235.

Apologies, my mistake .


----------



## Mr Bunbury (17 Nov 2011)

Frank, you've failed to talk Simon into a Friday Night Ride to Brest. How come?!


----------



## frank9755 (17 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> (looks at career options.....shakes head)



You must feel like Leonardo da Vinci when someone told him people got paid for doing charity paintings!


----------



## frank9755 (17 Nov 2011)

Mr Bunbury said:


> Frank, you've failed to talk Simon into a Friday Night Ride to Brest. How come?!



We're slowly working round to it: Paris is officially on the calendar next year. As you know, Greg, it's just a short ride there and back to Brest from there!


----------



## frank9755 (17 Nov 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> The actual firm behind it, Action Challenge UK Ltd, does seem to do a lot of things, after looking at their corporate web site. A quick check on Companies House shows their accounts are up to date, although one of the people Action Challenge state is a director, was removed a year ago. Which seems an odd omission not to correct on a company web site.
> 
> Not sure I can be bothered to waste £1 to get a copy of their company accounts to see how profitable they are. They're listed as a small company, so the turnover is below £6.5 million.




Well I'm not surprised they do other things as the poor chap doesn't seem to have got far down the learning curve on this!

I might get the accounts out of nosiness if I remember next time I'm collecting some other ones. Hard to read too much into what people do with directorships - could be personal tax or some other unconnected reason.


----------



## StuAff (17 Nov 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> That deserves one of these.



+1 on both counts.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Nov 2011)

frank9755 said:


> You must feel like Leonardo da Vinci when someone told him people got paid for doing charity paintings!


puh-lease. If any FNRttC was as boring as a Leonardo painting I'd give up! The Anish Kapoor of his day......


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Nov 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Well I'm not surprised they do other things as the poor chap doesn't seem to have got far down the learning curve on this!


how far down the learning curve do you need to go if you're pulling in that kind of dough?


----------



## frank9755 (18 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> how far down the learning curve do you need to go if you're pulling in that kind of dough?



I don't know what it costs to market and to operate an event with professional stewards, mechanics, vans, coaches etc, so I can't say what his break-even number of riders is or how profitable it is with 240 (but I expect you have a pretty good idea of the costs, and that one could hire quite a few stewards with £34k) 

So if it's lucrative enough then the hard thing would be to avoid going down the learning curve!


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Nov 2011)

frank9755 said:


> I don't know what it costs to market and to operate an event with professional stewards, mechanics, vans, coaches etc, so I can't say what his break-even number of riders is or how profitable it is with 240 (but I expect you have a pretty good idea of the costs, and that one could hire quite a few stewards with £34k)
> 
> So if it's lucrative enough then the hard thing would be to avoid going down the learning curve!


that's the weird thing - the 2011 Moonriders event was significantly 'lighter' than the Martlets ride. A few glowsticks. Naff all marshals. Fewer loo stops. No control room.

I've got to stop thinking about those muppets - it's all too aggravating!


----------



## rich p (18 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> puh-lease. If any FNRttC was as boring as a Leonardo painting I'd give up! The Anish Kapoor of his day......






dellzeqq said:


> how far down the learning curve do you need to go if you're pulling in that kind of dough?




Did someone mention Anish Kapoor C (learning) Curve?


----------



## martint235 (18 Nov 2011)

rich p said:


> Did someone mention Anish Kapoor C (learning) Curve?



I quite like Anish Kapoor. That big trumpet thing he put in the Turbine Hall at Tate Modern was just awesome.


----------



## rich p (18 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> I quite like Anish Kapoor. That big trumpet thing he put in the Turbine Hall at Tate Modern was just awesome.




Some and some Mart I think. The C-Curve on the top of the S Downs was fun - that's me in the reflection BTW  

These piles of sand were less impressive!


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> I quite like Anish Kapoor. That big trumpet thing he put in the Turbine Hall at Tate Modern was just awesome.


TEC duty beckons............

say after me.......Eliaason Rovers 6, Kapoor United 0 http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/F-LKjOfuvmE/


----------



## martint235 (18 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> TEC duty beckons............



You'll have forgotten by March....


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> You'll have forgotten by March....


art is eternal!


----------



## frank9755 (18 Nov 2011)

1541287 said:


> You've got to stop using a coveted role as a punishment.



Maybe it's a successful strategy...?


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Nov 2011)

Anish Kapoor thread in the cheap seats part of the forum. Do your worst!


----------



## User10571 (18 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> TEC duty beckons............
> 
> say after me.......Eliaason Rovers 6, Kapoor United 0 http://www.tudou.com...ew/F-LKjOfuvmE/




Picture it, you're Olafur Eliasson and you've just been handed the daunting prospect of filling the massive, massive Turbine Hall with a piece of art. A huge, cavernous space.

So what's the first thing he does?


Fits a mirror across the entire ceiling, and makes the space twice as big.

Outstanding!


----------



## mmmmartin (18 Nov 2011)

I saw that thing in the Turbine Hall yesterday. I thought it was rubbish, as a lot of the stuff there is. I did like the Sun, I thought was was clever, and I did like the beds thing representing transport, but I thought the Spider was rubbish. And as for that gormless Gormley who insists on inflicting upon an innocent public representations of himself again and again and again, well! And that Chinese bloke with the sunflower seeds made by other people, who, it turned out, had been individually painting lead paint on to sunflower seeds - words fail me.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Nov 2011)

http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/p/destinations.html - I've changed the Newhaven/Dieppe/Paris one.....


----------



## ceepeebee (18 Nov 2011)

I must stick my head up over the parapet as a bit of a Kapoor fan, there's a v small sculpture in the Tate Modern which has got a curved indent in it that he's managed to paint so dark that it looks as if you're looking into forever (maaaaaaaan). Also the bean in Chicago is awesome, especially when your mates have their wedding photos done in front of it.

Am a whopping great Gormley fan though, his field of gorms was just marvellous, especially in that room in the new bit of the British Museum.


I used to go and look at art loads back in the day, what happened? Oh yeah.....kids.....


----------



## TimO (18 Nov 2011)

1541287 said:


> You've got to stop using a coveted role as a punishment.



What have I been doing then?


----------



## martint235 (18 Nov 2011)

TimO said:


> What have I been doing then?



You must have spent not just one, but many lifetimes being incredibly bad. I bet you've got some kind of season ticket to Anish Kapoor installations!


----------



## mmmmartin (18 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> http://fnrttc.blogsp...stinations.html - I've changed the Newhaven/Dieppe/Paris one.....


it still says july 19-20-12 on the blogspot thingy


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Nov 2011)

mmmmartin said:


> it still says july 19-20-12 on the blogspot thingy


the picture!







Abel Gance meets Triangle


----------



## frank9755 (18 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> the picture!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's excellent!
However, I can heartily recommend the overnight in Dieppe variation.


----------



## DCLane (23 Nov 2011)

I'm hoping to join you for the York-Hull and Manchester-Morecambe rides; SWMBO and registration acceptance permitting


----------



## Flying Dodo (3 Dec 2011)

1541280 said:


> That is a fair old list of overheads you've listed there. They could put a serious dent in the bottom line.


 
Just going back to the MoonRiders, I notice that it's a bit ironic that if you go onto the main forum page when you're not logged in, the advert at the top is from them. So they're part contributing to the upkeep of the forum!


----------



## Andy84 (3 Dec 2011)

Click, click, click!


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Dec 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Just going back to the MoonRiders, I notice that it's a bit ironic that if you go onto the main forum page when you're not logged in, the advert at the top is from them. So they're part contributing to the upkeep of the forum!


with a possible take of £140 a rider they can afford to!


----------



## ceepeebee (23 Jan 2012)

bad news - going to have to miss Felpham, which might be my favourite.

good news, I'll miss it as I'll be in France, staying right on the route of Paris - Roubaix, on the weekend it happens. 
I'll be just outside St Quentin, don't suppose anyone has ridden any of the route and knows how easy/otherwise it is, I'm fancying a 100km or so blast up it the day after or so....


----------



## ianmac62 (24 Jan 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> ... don't suppose anyone has ridden any of the route and knows how easy/otherwise it is, I'm fancying a 100km or so blast up it the day after or so....


 
I've ridden the last few k into Roubaix. And the final kilometre I thought was really interesting. To compensate for the disappearance of the cobbles on much of the route, the last stretch runs up the central reservation of a dual carriageway. The central reservation has been relaid with new cobbles which, to celebrate the first hundred years of The Hell Of The North, have one hundred silver or metal cobbles amongst them, each with the name and year of the race winners. The velodrome at the end is a reminder of what velodromes used to be like. It shaped not at all like an oval; instead its two parallel straights with a very tight curve at each end. So I think, if you reach Roubaix, you'll be pleased to have packed a camera - it's a great spot for historians of cycling.


----------



## Tompy (24 Jan 2012)

I haven't ridden the cobbles but I've stood on them and watched Paris-Roubaix and the Tour go past. There's no way I'd ride on those buggers for longer than a few hundred meters. And my bike's a Specialized Roubaix.


----------



## ceepeebee (25 Jan 2012)

Looks like I've got a nice (nice? who am I kidding) 80 mile loop that will let me take in the first three or so pave sections. Seeing as it's a family holiday I can't really take the pi$$ and do the lot/100 plus miles. (also - unfit and fat)


----------



## Tompy (25 Jan 2012)

Even Larry Armstrong doesn't look like he's enjoying the cobbles very much.




Lance Armstrong by Tompy, on Flickr


----------



## ianmac62 (26 Jan 2012)

Great photo of Armstrong! The cobbles on the final stretch are much kinder:










With a winner's cobble:






But the velodrome needs a lick of paint:


----------



## ceepeebee (26 Jan 2012)

I now realise that we've driven along that last stretch of cobble a few times when visiting the outlet stores there. Btw, anyone going to Roubaix would be highly advised to visit their art museum in an old swimming pool, it's lovely. 

weird - just tried to put a picture in and it failed dismally.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Jan 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> Great photo of Armstrong! The cobbles on the final stretch are much kinder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bollards!


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Jan 2012)

FNRttC quiz question. What FNRttC destination links 'Desert Island Discs' with the 'Zoot Suit Riots'? Answers in the form of a youtube video if you please........


----------



## Sketchley (27 Jan 2012)

Bognor!


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Jan 2012)

correct!!!!!! And great video!


----------



## Sketchley (27 Jan 2012)

on similar ukulele theme you might like this


----------



## ceepeebee (27 Jan 2012)

Ukeleles you say?


----------



## Sketchley (27 Jan 2012)

Snow. Snow will keep us off school again..... Curtis must be turning....


----------



## ceepeebee (27 Jan 2012)

The Everley pregnant brothers are ace, a bunch of chaps from Sheffield including Pete McKee, one of my favourite cartoonists.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Feb 2012)

the Big Brighton FNRttC is no more - so I'm doing some re-arranging of dates in July and August. I'd rather not go over this on the forum, so if you're overwhelmed with curiosity, do please send me an e-mail. On the plus side I do have another date that weekend - my eldest is expecting her first on 30th August


----------



## Mark Grant (8 Feb 2012)




----------



## StuAff (8 Feb 2012)

Congratulations on the forthcoming grandparenthood.
Shame about the Big FNRttC- the Martlets ride last year was great fun, was looking forward to more of the same.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Feb 2012)

Next door neighbour "West Ham" Ros will be disappointed.


----------



## wanda2010 (8 Feb 2012)

Congrats Grandad. FN granbaby ride next summer?


----------



## mmmmartin (9 Feb 2012)

I agree entirely with Simon's decision. I especially agree with his point in the email about reputational damage. 
I loved every minute of the Martletts ride and was proud of what we did. 
Plainly, the idea of riding at night is so good that lots of others agree with us. 
Let's do our own thing, and the big charities do theirs to the best of their ability.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Feb 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Congrats Grandad. FN granbaby ride next summer?


it's a thought, but it might be better to wait until 2014 when he or she will be ready for his or her first breakfast beer

oh, and if any of you want to stay alive, best not mention the phrase 'step-grandma'.....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it's a thought, but it might be better to wait until 2014 when he or she will be ready for his or her first breakfast beer
> 
> oh, and if any of you want to stay alive, best not mention the phrase 'step-grandma'.....


will "hot-step-grandma" be acceptable?


----------



## Aperitif (9 Feb 2012)

> I apologise if you think I’ve let you down.


 
What a load of tosh!
The day you let me down will be:
a) When you don't nod off just as the brown and yellow begins to flow.
b) You ban the step-granny from attending rides
c) I see you sitting in Look Mum No Scruples Hands, with Boris Johnson and Lembit Opik, discussing menswear, pop stardom and the Cheeky Girls. (Old Slags obligatory.)
Now the heat is off organising, you can check out that Swiss Account you started in the name of 'Ernesto' - your pet budgie...there may be enough for a Bugatti I mean a buggy.
Cheers Simon (I'm sending back my Martlett's medals in protest - and asking them to keep the one that I didn't get last year...possibly Ros didn't get one either?)


----------



## Sketchley (9 Feb 2012)

Medals? There were medal?


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Feb 2012)

all change - I've yet to run these by Agent Hilda, but it looks a bit more balanced than it did - and I'm avoiding a clash with the Moonriders, because if they do come to grief, I don't want to be around!​_March 2 __SuperSpeedy__Ramsgate_​_March 9 Brighton via the Edifice_​_April 5 __Felpham__ via __Faygate_​_April 20 __SuperSpeedy__Southsea_​_April 27 York to Hull_​_May 4 __Southend__-on-Sea via Stock_​_June 1 __Whitstable__ via Rochester_​_June 8 Manchester to __Morecambe__ via __Ribchester_​_June 15-23 London to John __O’Groats_​_June 29 the ‘Genteel’ ride __Southend__-on-Sea via Stock_​_July 6 Cardiff to Swansea_​_July 19-20-21 Newhaven, Dieppe, Paris_​_August 3 Brighton via the Edifice_​_August 10 __SuperSpeedy__ Harwich_​_August 31 __Whitstable__ via Rochester_​_September 7 __SuperSpeedy__Walberswick__/__Southwold_​_September 28 Brighton via the Edifice_​_October 5 __Felpham__ via __Faygate_​_October 26 __Burnham-on-Crouch via Stock_​_November 23 Brighton via the Edifice_​


----------



## theclaud (9 Feb 2012)

Aperitif said:


> What a load of tosh!
> The day you let me down will be:
> a) When you don't nod off just as the brown and yellow begins to flow.
> b) You ban the step-granny from attending rides
> ...


 
I got two.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Feb 2012)

Sketchley said:


> Medals? There were medal?


You get these medals for everything these days. I've only been a fun-runner for a year and I've got dozens of the damn things. What are you supposed to do with them?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Feb 2012)

Aperitif said:


> What a load of tosh!
> The day you let me down will be:
> a) When you don't nod off just as the brown and yellow begins to flow.
> b) You ban the step-granny from attending rides
> ...


oh yeah, and what he said. But with less puns.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Feb 2012)

theclaud said:


> I got two.


Noted.

(Do you like the way I slipped into 'Adrian mode' there - with a full and Frank...oh, where have my words gone now..?)


----------



## User482 (9 Feb 2012)

1716610 said:


> Now you've planted that one I'm going to struggle not to. Still as Lemmy says "I don't wanna live forever"


Added bonus points for the first person to get Marinyork to say it...


----------



## Sketchley (9 Feb 2012)




----------



## Tim Hall (9 Feb 2012)

GregCollins said:


> oh yeah, and what he said. But with less puns.


 

Ahem. Fewer.

But yes.


----------



## Sketchley (9 Feb 2012)

1717382 said:


> Very good.Can we book them to entertain us en-route to JOG?


 
Not sure, you could try http://www.hayseed-dixie.com/Home.html

They are worth investigating futher when your bored. The Hillybilly tribute to ACDC is a lot of fun. Well it makes me smile......


----------



## ianmac62 (10 Feb 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## ianmac62 (10 Feb 2012)

And, for what it's worth, my sister-in-law insists that her step-grandchildren call her "Aunty". It creases the rest of us up. [And, no, she doesn't live in the fen-dwelling parts of Northamptonshire.]


----------



## User482 (27 Feb 2012)

Bump...

Simon - is Felpham definitely April 5th? It's a Thursday night...


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Feb 2012)

User482 said:


> Bump...
> 
> Simon - is Felpham definitely April 5th? It's a Thursday night...


yup. As Ade has it - it leaves the rest of the Easter weekend free for LonJoG training.


----------



## User482 (27 Feb 2012)

1741503 said:


> That is not any old Thursday it is Maundy Thursday.


 I know - I wondered if Easter was the reason for moving it to a Thursday. I'm hatching a plan for the weekend, the downside of which is likely to be turning up at my in-laws, extremely pissed.


----------



## srw (27 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> yup. As Ade has it - it leaves the rest of the Easter weekend free for LonJoG training.


 If only! Some of us have other commitments, I'll have you know.


----------



## martint235 (27 Feb 2012)

Are there any plans for a ride that will ensure we're out of the capital on Jubilee day? Similar to last year's Republican Ride to the Coast.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> yup. As Ade has it - it leaves the rest of the Easter weekend free for LonJoG training.


very glad of that change I am, too.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2012)

1742208 said:


> There ought to be.


 

C'mon then boss... sort one out


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Feb 2012)

Which day though? If you want to be a great republican, you should pick 26th May.


----------



## martint235 (27 Feb 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Which day though? If you want to be a great republican, you should pick 26th May.


Hmm, I'm doing Epsom - Lincoln - Epsom that day unfortunately. Then I'm going to settle into my birthday for a couple of days which means no cycling.


----------



## StuAff (27 Feb 2012)

Bank Holiday Monday (June 4) night?


----------



## martint235 (28 Feb 2012)

Out of interest, what's happened to the August Deal ride? It seems to have morphed into a Super Speedy to Harwich. Not that I'm opposed to a SS to Harwich but Deal now seems to be off the calendar.


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Feb 2012)

it turned in to the March 2nd Ramsgate ride. Which, let it be said, is a better ride.


----------



## rb58 (28 Feb 2012)

The cafe on Deal pier serves the biggest cooked breakfast I have ever seen......


----------



## Aperitif (28 Feb 2012)

Pier group pressure. The Mumbles is no big Deal.


----------



## ianmac62 (28 Feb 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Which day though? If you want to be a great republican, you should pick 26th May.


 
I'm not sure I could stand the psalm-singing, though.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Mar 2012)

rb58 said:


> The cafe on Deal pier serves the biggest cooked breakfast I have ever seen......


now that is a decent competition idea. Photographs of the biggest breakfasts......


----------



## thom (2 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> now that is a decent competition idea. Photographs of the biggest breakfasts......


Exhibit 1 to the left


----------



## Mice (2 Mar 2012)

This competition may earn a thread of its own! Meanwhile, Exhibit 2 and 3 for judicial review:

M


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Mar 2012)

Mice said:


> This competition may earn a thread of its own! Meanwhile, Exhibit 2 and 3 for judicial review:
> 
> M


 
Starters and finishers!


----------



## User10571 (2 Mar 2012)

I think The Captain's Table in Newhaven somehow has it.

Not just for size, but for delivery in the face of adversity.

These days, AIUI, Mice has Peter Jones arrange the feathers in her caps for finding it.

We should invite the owners of the pub in Shoreham-by-Sea for breakfast at the C's T one day.


----------



## Mice (2 Mar 2012)

User10571 said:


> I think The Captain's Table in Newhaven somehow has it.
> 
> Not just for size, but for delivery in the face of adversity.
> 
> ...


----------



## rb58 (2 Mar 2012)

User10571 said:


> I think The Captain's Table in Newhaven somehow has it.
> 
> Not just for size, but for delivery in the face of adversity.
> 
> ...



I second that.... Quite a find.


----------



## User10571 (2 Mar 2012)

User13710 said:


> I thought it was three small boys on skateboards who found us the Captain's Table?  They never got a tip either, if I remember correctly ...


I'd heard Mice was channeling three small boys that day.
Collectively.


----------



## Mice (5 Mar 2012)

User10571 said:


> I'd heard Mice was channeling three small boys that day.
> Collectively.


 
Ahem. Excuse me. For the record the local I spoke to that day was a) female and b) over 35 (by quite a lot). In his raconte of the ride, His Dellzeqqship said "Mice engaged two ten year old boys on scooters (what were they doing up at that time of the morning?) who led us to The Captain's Table". I didnt bother correcting DZ at the time on the basis he still had five more 2011 FNRttCs ahead of him to organize/take part in and if he did have any spare time amending his histoire seemed an unreasonable thing to ask. Silly me. Little did I think that many months later an inference would continue to be made. So peeps, please consider yourself corrected! I was only trying to help as it is unusual to arrive at the Coast on an FNRttC without a prebooked destination, tea on the hob, bacon butties on parade, beers at the ready.... and we were all meandering about a weency bit, desparately trying to avoid the previous years destination which I understood to have been a bit, well, shite. Gratitude? Pah. 

Comprendi??!!! 

Unless of course you mean that I was crossing the channel to Dieppe with a group of cyclists in which case that is no way to speak of Teef, Frank975 and AKA Bob.

M


----------



## User10571 (6 Mar 2012)

Blimey. 
That's me told.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Mar 2012)

Hmm. I got the impression that it was a bit of a 'reverse Pied Piper' in operation actually, with the boys leading the Mice on, but hey! I know nothing. Simon knows everything. Always trust User10571.
However, to correct yet another factuality, the café of the previous trip was great, with accomodating staff. I suspect they might have been overwhelmed last year though, had they been open...their version of decaffinated tea would be to leave the tea bag out. I will search for further evidence on this point m'lud.


----------



## Mice (6 Mar 2012)

User10571 said:


> Blimey.
> That's me told.


----------



## Mice (6 Mar 2012)

On the breakfast theme ((albeit from the Daily MFail)) this made me splutter: (with apologies if you are trying to enjoy your breakfast but it does seem that ramekins are de riggeur these days!) http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/article-2109738/Ramekin-beans-toast-Boris-Ken.html

Bon Apetit!

M


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Mar 2012)

Aperitif said:


>


they were the Sirens that should attend every port. We almost had to lash 'Teef to the mast!


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Mar 2012)

Mice said:


> On the breakfast theme ((albeit from the Daily MFail)) this made me splutter: (with apologies if you are trying to enjoy your breakfast but it does seem that ramekins are de riggeur these days!) http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/article-2109738/Ramekin-beans-toast-Boris-Ken.html
> 
> Bon Apetit!
> 
> M


The Mail supports Ken????? I may have to have a bit of a lie down.......


----------



## frank9755 (6 Mar 2012)

Mice said:


> Ahem. Excuse me. For the record the local I spoke to that day was a) female and b) over 35 (by quite a lot). In his raconte of the ride, His Dellzeqqship said "Mice engaged two ten year old boys on scooters (what were they doing up at that time of the morning?) who led us to The Captain's Table". I didnt bother correcting DZ at the time on the basis he still had five more 2011 FNRttCs ahead of him to organize/take part in and if he did have any spare time amending his histoire seemed an unreasonable thing to ask. Silly me. Little did I think that many months later an inference would continue to be made. So peeps, please consider yourself corrected! I was only trying to help as it is unusual to arrive at the Coast on an FNRttC without a prebooked destination, tea on the hob, bacon butties on parade, beers at the ready.... and we were all meandering about a weency bit, desparately trying to avoid the previous years destination which I understood to have been a bit, well, shite. Gratitude? Pah.
> 
> Comprendi??!!!
> 
> ...


 
For the record, there were two separate encounters (which literary licence merged into one, avoiding tedious detail). M got directions from someone while we were waiting on the main road (and even contemplating McDonalds ). We then set off for the cafe and met the boys on the way. They asked us where we were all going, we told them, and they said they'd show us the way!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Mar 2012)

In the FNRttC Pantomine 2012 Mr Verloc will play the part of the Pied Piper of Ramekin. Mr Ronald MacDonald will play the part of Felpham, the Pied Piper's loyal retainer.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Mar 2012)

1752850 said:


> True this.


For the record, this is The Internet and we are not interested in the truth spoiling a perfectly good story. Heavens! Levinson will be looking to collar someone for the 'Case of the Missing Buff' when he has finished with the cops and celebs etc. David Cameron will be taxing cyclists who mix yellow and brown with breakfast coloured food - the world of fantasy will fall to bits! (and I'll have to leave the forum)


----------



## Aperitif (6 Mar 2012)

Admirable. I am happy to support your efforts, and look forward to drinking a toast with you and the rehabilitated one when we next meet en route. Hopefully, NewFrank will bring along Rich's wine glasses that mistakenly made their way into his panniers 'some time ago'.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> they were the Sirens that should attend every port. We almost had to lash 'Teef to the mast!


I agree - and they both knew how to make a nice pear crumble (not on the menu that day alas)


----------



## Aperitif (6 Mar 2012)

1753097 said:


> I don't suppose for one second that panniers big enough to carry all prior offenses for restoration to their rightful owners exist. Still forgive and forget eh?


I'm sure it would be possible to acquire some larger ones in due course.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Mar 2012)

ok...........the destination of the April 20th ride has changed. We'll be stopping a little short of Southsea at Emsworth. Splash and dash at Horsham Tesco, down the A29, up Bury Hill, down toward Bognor, through Oving, Chichester, Bosham and on to Emsworth, where breakfast will be taken at the Flintstones Cafe. A bit over 77 miles. Southern has tickets for £6.60


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> ok...........the destination of the April 20th ride has changed. We'll be stopping a little short of Southsea at Emsworth. Splash and dash at Horsham Tesco, down the A29, up Bury Hill, down toward Bognor, through Oving, Chichester, Bosham and on to Emsworth, where breakfast will be taken at the Flintstones Cafe. A bit over 77 miles. Southern has tickets for £6.60


Sounds lovely... but for the word SUPERSPEEDY. Not really sure what this means on the ground compared with normal. Guess one could just come along and try not to get dropped eh?


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Sounds lovely... but for the word SUPERSPEEDY. Not really sure what this means on the ground compared with normal. Guess one could just come along and try not to get dropped eh?


one could, but we don't drop anybody so you'd actually have to pedal your bike backwards. I'll allow half an hour for Tesco, which gives an average of a tad over 10mph - perhaps as much as 11mph. That sounds like not very much, but we have to get out of London, go up Bury Hill and take in some sights - and that's before we get to punctures.


----------



## StuAff (19 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Sounds lovely... but for the word SUPERSPEEDY. Not really sure what this means on the ground compared with normal. Guess one could just come along and try not to get dropped eh?


Last time, only slightly quicker than usual, Greg. Bury Hill is guaranteed to take the wind out of most people's sails, so I doubt there will be a problem.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> one could, but we don't drop anybody so you'd actually have to pedal your bike backwards. I'll allow half an hour for Tesco, which gives an average of a tad over 10mph - perhaps as much as 11mph. That sounds like not very much, but we have to get out of London, go up Bury Hill and take in some sights - and that's before we get to punctures.


30 minutes at the Broadbridge Heath Tesco's? What an awful prospect.

Will have to go and stare at the kitchen calender; not sure I pencilled it on there due to it's superspeediness.


----------



## srw (19 Mar 2012)

Emsworth? Will there be pigs?

Hmmm... A route via Horsham knocks out my neat bail-out point. I will monitor developments.


----------



## StuAff (19 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> Emsworth? Will there be pigs?
> 
> Hmmm... A route via Horsham knocks out my neat bail-out point. I will monitor developments.


Might be sheep though


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> 30 minutes at the Broadbridge Heath Tesco's? What an awful prospect.
> 
> Will have to go and stare at the kitchen calender; not sure I pencilled it on there due to it's superspeediness.


I'm writing from experience. There is no way to hurry cyclists at that time of the morning. Before you know it they'll be purchasing chocolate and gloves and the book of the month. We've left Tescos with a couple of people still inside, and I've watched them scramble out with just a degree of righteous satisfaction - some of us simply don't react to anything except the obvious


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm writing from experience. There is no way to hurry cyclists at that time of the morning. Before you know it they'll be purchasing chocolate and gloves and the book of the month. We've left Tescos with a couple of people still inside, and I've watched them scramble out with just a degree of righteous satisfaction - some of us simply don't react to anything except the obvious


Laggards.


----------



## thom (19 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> ok...........the destination of the April 20th ride has changed. We'll be stopping a little short of Southsea at Emsworth. Splash and dash at Horsham Tesco, down the A29, up Bury Hill, down toward Bognor, through Oving, Chichester, Bosham and on to Emsworth, where breakfast will be taken at the Flintstones Cafe. A bit over 77 miles. Southern has tickets for £6.60


Decided against going through Cocking I see.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Mar 2012)

thom said:


> Decided against going through Cocking I see.


yes, Thom, I did. Although I used to give my dear lady wife a call every time I went down the A286 to tell her that I was on top of Cocking. How we laughed!


----------



## thom (19 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> yes, Thom, I did. Although I used to give my dear lady wife a call every time I went down the A286 to tell her that I was on top of Cocking. How we laughed!


I ended up there inadvertently the one time I went to Portsmouth last November. Went down this fantastic road, Jobson's Lane which turns into Highstead Lane, going through Lickfold, Lodsworth and Selham and ending up near a stud farm and stables. Very picturesque but as is the way with the south downs, you had a bit of a diversion to the A286 and Cocking to get further south. There were many copses with splattered pheasents strewn over abutting roads.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Mar 2012)

thom said:


> There were many copses with splattered pheasents strewn over abutting roads.


What were you doing riding through the woods, Thom? And you, being a pheasant plucker, must have enjoyed the ride surely? 
And, as for ending up in Advertently, I find that if you take the A286 and turn right at.... Sorry - time's up.


----------



## thom (19 Mar 2012)

Aperitif said:


> What were you doing riding through the woods, Thom? And you, being a pheasant plucker, must have enjoyed the ride surely?
> And, as for ending up in Advertently, I find that if you take the A286 and turn right at.... Sorry - time's up.


 
Seeking escape from the city. The pheasent carnage was remarkable and that was without anyone getting their shotgun out. They are a particularly stupid bird. 
But speaking of remarkable birds, there were 3 enormous birds in St James park this morning. The one I was near appeared to be a Pelican - well worth a look.


----------



## Sketchley (19 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> yes, Thom, I did. Although I used to give my dear lady wife a call every time I went down the A286 to tell her that I was on top of Cocking. How we laughed!



Best hope you never end up here and call the wife.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fingringhoe


----------



## User10571 (19 Mar 2012)

Sketchley said:


> Best hope you never end up here and call the wife.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fingringhoe


I'm familiar with Fingringhoe and will never forget seeing one thousand different shades of green as the sun set on the fields behind The Whalebone pub in Fingringhoe, where I was taking refreshment one summer's evening.
What's freaked me about your link is it's subsequent link to this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramblin'_Man_(Lemon_Jelly_song)
That's been in my music collection for years... yet I've never noticed the Bagpuss content.


----------



## rich p (19 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> yes, Thom, I did. Although I used to give my dear lady wife a call every time I went down the A286 to tell her that I was on top of Cocking. How we laughed!


 My chums always chuckle when we cycle through Wivelsfield towards the pub, and I cry, "How far's The Cock Inn?"


----------



## thom (19 Mar 2012)

Sketchley said:


> Best hope you never end up here and call the wife.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fingringhoe


There's also a Hoe copse near Cocking. We'll have to make do with Egg Bottom Coppice aside Bury Hill.


----------



## srw (19 Mar 2012)

Midsummer Night's ride to Twatt, anyone?

(If only. Last ferry from JOG. Late supper in Kirkwall. Stenness for midnight and first light. Birsay for breakfast. Maybe next year!)


----------



## Mice (19 Mar 2012)

rich p said:


> My chums always chuckle when we cycle through Wivelsfield towards the pub, and I cry, "How far's The Cock Inn?"


 
That reminds me of the new addition to the VW family which could have a slogan "Is that Up Yours?"!!! Sorry - the mods may delete this post as being a) OT, b) unfunny and c) b***** all to do with bicycles!

M


----------



## _aD (22 Mar 2012)

thom said:


> There's also a Hoe copse near Cocking. We'll have to make do with Egg Bottom Coppice aside Bury Hill.


 
There are many places near Cocking. I keep trying to visit Titty Hill but parts keep snapping off my bicycle


----------



## User482 (23 Mar 2012)

Sadly, I suspect you're going too far east to pass through Upperthong.


----------



## thom (23 Mar 2012)

User482 said:


> Sadly, I suspect you're going too far east to pass through Upperthong.


 
Its been decided to go around Cocking; Upperthong in the middle of the night would likely take things too far.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Mar 2012)

thom said:


> Its been decided to go around Cocking; Upperthong in the middle of the night would likely take things too far.


...whilst Pratts Bottom would indicate a definite change of direction en route...


----------



## BalkanExpress (22 Aug 2012)

Since the next Whitstable ride is still a little way off and there is no thread yet I thought I'd post this http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2012/aug/21/street-pastors-beaches-young-people here before I forget.

Nice to know there will be help on hand if we stay on for refreshment


----------



## theclaud (22 Aug 2012)

BalkanExpress said:


> Since the next Whitstable ride is still a little way off and there is no thread yet I thought I'd post this http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2012/aug/21/street-pastors-beaches-young-people here before I forget.
> 
> Nice to know there will be help on hand if we stay on for refreshment


Brilliant. We can get even more pissed than usual and they can take us to the station and organise us into Groupsave quartets. I wouldn't mind a blanket either.


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Aug 2012)

theclaud said:


> Brilliant. We can get even more pissed than usual and they can take us to the station and organise us into Groupsave quartets. I wouldn't mind a blanket either.


 
*checks diary for the whitstable ride. See's am busy. Cries. Checks fnrttc website. Realises ive not been paying attention. Smiles at thought of a drunk  merry Whitstable ride. smiles*. 

Oh yes, cant wait for the Whitstable ride. Am quite sure I would go to Whitstable every 4 weeks and still be happy as larry.


----------



## BalkanExpress (22 Aug 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> *checks diary for the whitstable ride. See's am busy. Cries. Checks fnrttc website. Realises ive not been paying attention. Smiles at thought of a drunk merry Whitstable ride. smiles*.
> 
> Oh yes, cant wait for the Whitstable ride. Am quite sure I would go to Whitstable every 4 weeks and still be happy as larry.


 

I only realised that it was Whitstable the other day: when I bought my eurostar ticket ( in June) it was a Felpham ride  Still Whitstable is a great ride and HS1 takes me straight back to St Pancs


----------



## ianmac62 (22 Aug 2012)

1998432 said:


> There was a bunch of them in Ilford when we went to Southend last. Cheery nobbers but no drinks on offer.


I remember them. Cheerful and wearisome at the same time. Quite an achievement!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## User10571 (22 Aug 2012)

BalkanExpress said:


> Since the next Whitstable ride is still a little way off and there is no thread yet I thought I'd post this http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2012/aug/21/street-pastors-beaches-young-people here before I forget.
> 
> Nice to know there will be help on hand if we stay on for refreshment


I have forwarded that rather useful link to some of my low-life-all-night-beach-party-organising-friends who live in or around Whizzy-bell


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Aug 2012)

those of us going to Southwold* will may well see a similar crew on the beach. 

(*don't read this post, Claude!)


----------



## srw (23 Aug 2012)

BalkanExpress said:


> Since the next Whitstable ride is still a little way off and there is no thread yet I thought I'd post this http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2012/aug/21/street-pastors-beaches-young-people here before I forget.
> 
> Nice to know there will be help on hand if we stay on for refreshment


 


> The pastors are church volunteers patrolling the beach and offering assistance to *teenagers and young people* who may have drunk too much.


FNRttC regulars may find that pastors are less like the Good Samaritan and more like the pharisees in their case, I'm afraid.


----------



## theclaud (23 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> those of us going to Southwold* will may well see a similar crew on the beach.
> 
> (*don't read this post, Claude!)


----------



## srw (24 Aug 2012)

May I join in the general wailing and gnashing of teeth too?


----------



## Wobblers (24 Aug 2012)

2001919 said:


> The wailers and gnashers of teath appear a vociferous bunch.


 
Too right we are.


----------



## StuAff (24 Aug 2012)

McWobble said:


> Too right we are.


Indeed!! 
Rerun some time, anyone?


----------



## srw (24 Aug 2012)

Let's let the first run go, and learn from their mistakes.


----------

